# Two different assurance fuel max tires



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting, any links or pictures?


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

No but I did notice the tires I put on looked a bit wider, thought but was because they were new. Goodyears web site shows a difference


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The narrower GM TPC tires provide lower rolling resistance.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh well. Have the standard ones now.


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

Are you saying both tires are the same size but actually measure different?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> The narrower GM TPC tires provide lower rolling resistance.


They also have a slightly lower tread depth, and weigh less.


----------

